# Update and a a few queries - Exante alternatives



## helsbells (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi - not sure if this needs to be put into the food thread or not - might post in both and see... but had my DNS appointment a few days ago with official diagnosis. My levels were 48 as mentioned before so not bad, however it appears they have been slowly creeping up to that level with nobody at my surgery mentioning it, despite the fact I have been doing Exante for the last few months for weight loss, therefore low carb without even intending to. As a result of this, Ive been given metformin, although she did say I could refuse it and wait for my 3 month review if I wanted. I just want to sort myself out so i said I would have it. 

Anyway... so my point is - I have spoken about continuing what I am doing, which was using exante for breakfast and lunch then having a normal dinner but keeping an eye on the carbs in it. However I have been on Exante site today to get a top up of items and they seem to have massively reduced the range - maybe its a stock thing and stuff will be back when replenished, or maybe they have discontinued them - but I need some meal replacement bars (cant do a shake for breakfast, it doesnt touch the sides). The ones on the site are mostly the really sickly chocolatey ones and I cannot bear them, I preferred the peanut and choc, banana peanut and choc - those sorts. Defo cannot eat a chocolate fudge meal bar for breakfast. Can anyone recommend any other brands? I have been searching the site but all the threads seem to reference Exante. Thank you in advance. 

Also - metformin - the DNS told me to start slowly and work up to 2x 500mg twice a day. But there was so much to take in, I have forgotten how often I should increase. I started on 1 x 500mg a day on friday, and have been ok. Whats the norm? Is it 3 days? a week? A fortnight? thanks!


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 4, 2022)

helsbells said:


> Hi - not sure if this needs to be put into the food thread or not - might post in both and see... but had my DNS appointment a few days ago with official diagnosis. My levels were 48 as mentioned before so not bad, however it appears they have been slowly creeping up to that level with nobody at my surgery mentioning it, despite the fact I have been doing Exante for the last few months for weight loss, therefore low carb without even intending to. As a result of this, Ive been given metformin, although she did say I could refuse it and wait for my 3 month review if I wanted. I just want to sort myself out so i said I would have it.
> 
> Anyway... so my point is - I have spoken about continuing what I am doing, which was using exante for breakfast and lunch then having a normal dinner but keeping an eye on the carbs in it. However I have been on Exante site today to get a top up of items and they seem to have massively reduced the range - maybe its a stock thing and stuff will be back when replenished, or maybe they have discontinued them - but I need some meal replacement bars (cant do a shake for breakfast, it doesnt touch the sides). The ones on the site are mostly the really sickly chocolatey ones and I cannot bear them, I preferred the peanut and choc, banana peanut and choc - those sorts. Defo cannot eat a chocolate fudge meal bar for breakfast. Can anyone recommend any other brands? I have been searching the site but all the threads seem to reference Exante. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Also - metformin - the DNS told me to start slowly and work up to 2x 500mg twice a day. But there was so much to take in, I have forgotten how often I should increase. I started on 1 x 500mg a day on friday, and have been ok. Whats the norm? Is it 3 days? a week? A fortnight? thanks!


From the NHS website.
When you first start taking metformin standard tablets, you'll be advised to increase the dose slowly. This reduces the chances of getting side effects.

For example:

one 500mg dose with or after breakfast for at least 1 week, then
one 500mg dose with or after breakfast and your evening meal for at least 1 week, then
one 500mg dose with or after breakfast, lunch and your evening meal
If you find that the side effects of standard metformin are affecting you too much, your doctor may suggest switching to slow-release tablets.


----------



## Maupin (Sep 4, 2022)

helsbells said:


> Hi - not sure if this needs to be put into the food thread or not - might post in both and see... but had my DNS appointment a few days ago with official diagnosis. My levels were 48 as mentioned before so not bad, however it appears they have been slowly creeping up to that level with nobody at my surgery mentioning it, despite the fact I have been doing Exante for the last few months for weight loss, therefore low carb without even intending to. As a result of this, Ive been given metformin, although she did say I could refuse it and wait for my 3 month review if I wanted. I just want to sort myself out so i said I would have it.
> 
> Anyway... so my point is - I have spoken about continuing what I am doing, which was using exante for breakfast and lunch then having a normal dinner but keeping an eye on the carbs in it. However I have been on Exante site today to get a top up of items and they seem to have massively reduced the range - maybe its a stock thing and stuff will be back when replenished, or maybe they have discontinued them - but I need some meal replacement bars (cant do a shake for breakfast, it doesnt touch the sides). The ones on the site are mostly the really sickly chocolatey ones and I cannot bear them, I preferred the peanut and choc, banana peanut and choc - those sorts. Defo cannot eat a chocolate fudge meal bar for breakfast. Can anyone recommend any other brands? I have been searching the site but all the threads seem to reference Exante. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Also - metformin - the DNS told me to start slowly and work up to 2x 500mg twice a day. But there was so much to take in, I have forgotten how often I should increase. I started on 1 x 500mg a day on friday, and have been ok. Whats the norm? Is it 3 days? a week? A fortnight? thanks!


My OH got fed up with the v sugary tasting offerings from Exante so we switched to Kee. Recommended by the guy who created the Newcastle Programme. OH much prefers  Kee stuff - bars, shakes and meals. I've had a taste of the bars and they're a great improvement.


----------



## helsbells (Sep 4, 2022)

Ooh not heard of them ones. I’ll have a look thanks


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2022)

I've replied to HELSBELLS similar Thread in the Food section

Thank you MAUPIN, I hadn't heard of Kee until now, I'll probably order some of their products tomorrow


----------

